

Wicket ported to Scala - timf
http://apache-wicket.1842946.n4.nabble.com/Scala-Wicket-Help-and-Advice-td3174601.html

======
fingerprinter
I'm genuinely curious, are there a good number of people that use Wicket?

A while back I was evaluating using Tapestry5 for a rewrite with my team and
we had a shootout: Tapestry5 v Spring MVC v Wicket v Grails. Grails won almost
in a landslide, mostly due to Groovy.

I see Wicket moving to Scala as a good thing for the framework but wonder how
lively the framework community really is. Same thing with Tapestry. Back in
2006 Tapestry seemed like the most awesome framework since WebObjects. Today
it seems dated.

~~~
rimantas
In by brief excursion to Java-land I got the impression that it is pretty
popular. I investigated a couple of frameworks, and my choice for a simple
application was Click, but the other team working on more advanced app chose
Wicket.

~~~
fingerprinter
My personal thoughts would be that something like Play would have ousted
Wicket, but who can tell these things ;)

------
shimonamit
Just to clarify, Wicket is not moving to Scala. This is a _version_ of Wicket
implemented in Scala, created by an independent developer.

Also, the (friendly) author claims 100,077 loc in Scala in his rewrite (vs.
current 137,791 loc in Java), but he is not exhibiting any code (yet). He's
looking for feedback on how to go about releasing. At the end of his post he
writes "How should Scala-Wicket be extended and released?"

